# Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

So, I got a set of used Boxster calipers on eBay, and want to rebuild them before I upgrade. I am going to use this old DIY: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3537936 To rebuild the calipers, what do I need to do? Here are two pics:
















My plan was to clean them with brake cleaner, rebuild the pistons, paint the parts, and flush the brake lines. Here are the parts I assumed I need:
Brake pad retainers:
http://www.pelicanparts.com/cg...tml=Y
Bleeder screws:
http://www.pelicanparts.com/cg...0.JPG
I also assumed piston seals, but I can't find those (anyone?) Do I need to do all of this? Also, will I need specific tools or parts? Thanks guys!


_Modified by l88m22vette at 6:51 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (l88m22vette)*

those look like they've been torched. I used to be a Porsche tech and I hate to burst your bubble but I'd have a real hard time trusting these... unless sent to someone who knows the internals of these. it's a monobloc (one solid piece) design so access is very limited to passages.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (vwpoorboy)*

I looked them over, and all the parts seem to be ok (including the dust seals), just dirty.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (l88m22vette)*

what are these going on?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (vwpoorboy)*

2003 TT quattro


----------



## checkingonly (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (l88m22vette)*

i can probably get you the seals for the pistonsif you live in washington. To get them out put a rag in there (to catch the pistons without damaging them) and use compressed air though the bleeder hole to force them out.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (checkingonly)*

What is the hardline coming off of the back of the caliper? Mine was cut...Also, I'd pay shipping







I want to rebuild them so I know they're good to go. All it is is a few parts in a big chunk of aluminum










_Modified by l88m22vette at 10:57 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (l88m22vette)*

Anyone?


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (l88m22vette)*

pad sensor maybe ?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (tojones)*

No, it looks to be a fluid line; I'll have to search some Porsche forums...


----------



## yobtah (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (l88m22vette)*

It's a monobloc caliper with pistons on both sides, right? The main brake fluid line from the master cylinder only connects to one side of the caliper, so I've always assumed that line's purpose is to get fluid to pistons on the other side of the caliper. I'm guessing it's less expensive to manufacture than an internal fluid passage.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Rebuilding a Boxster front caliper...?s (yobtah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yobtah* »_It's a monobloc caliper with pistons on both sides, right? The main brake fluid line from the master cylinder only connects to one side of the caliper, so I've always assumed that line's purpose is to get fluid to pistons on the other side of the caliper. I'm guessing it's less expensive to manufacture than an internal fluid passage.

bingo, it is usually cheaper.
But think about it MONO-block, it would have to have an evaporating pocket in the casting, or a machining process.
Those calipers do look like they have gotten really hot.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 9:25 PM 5-7-2008_


----------

